# Kill switches mandatory on all vehicles



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Government now has full control over your vehicle in the next 5 years, better hold onto your old vehicles and keep them on the road or figure a way to bypass said devices(s). I wonder how the siganl is transmitted or received on the information of the vehicle...
BARR: Biden’s ‘Infrastructure’ Bill Contains Backdoor ‘Kill Switch’ For Cars

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/BILLS-117s1331is/html/BILLS-117s1331is.htm


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m sure nobody will abuse it, especially people that may want to hijack you.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

SCARY...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

All those who believe it will never be abused by the gubbamint, stand on your heads....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I expect kill switches will be mandatory in our skulls soon. If we get out of control, our heads will blow off.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

The Kill switches are already in cars if they have On star even if you opt out they still can shut your vehicle off, my sister has a 2018 Chevy and didn't opt for On star and she was driving and a person came on and said "Hello, would you like a free trial of On Star" it freaked her out that they still can have control. With On Star being discontinued Chevy was going with a new and improved system.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

One Shot said:


> The Kill switches are already in cars if they have On star even if you opt out they still can shut your vehicle off, my sister has a 2018 Chevy and didn't opt for On star and she was driving and a person came on and said "Hello, would you like a free trial of On Star" it freaked her out that they still can have control. With On Star being discontinued Chevy was going with a new and improved system.


Below your sisters drivers seat or somewhere in the vehicle is the module for it, it usually has two plugs into it, you can unplug it and it's disabled. Won't affect the vehicle unless they changed them in last 2 years.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

What a way to cause instant havoc. Hack into cars while thousands are driving and run them into each other. I bet no foriegn power or hacker group has ever thought of that.

Know what is even more scary? The fact that somebody can hack into a hospital server and change the amount meds those machines that go "bip" are programmed to dispense.

Resist using those smart appliances folks. The internet is not your friend.

Godspeed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally, I would like to buy some form of "total destruction device" that keeps telling me I have a "System Error" and I am damaged by "Suspicious Programs." Then, of course, it rings constantly.

Is there such a thing as "McAfee," and do they find viruses and errors?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Here we go folks.









Teen hacker claims ability to control 25 Teslas worldwide


David Colombo said a software flaw allowed him to unlock doors and windows, start the cars without keys and disable their security systems.




europe.autonews.com





If a kid in his parent's basement can do this whaddaya think the Chicoms, Ruskies, N Koreans or the Iranians can do?

I think I'll hang onto my 2008 Ford Escape for a bit longer. 

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I recall several years ago seeing a report on TV where someone was able to hack into a car and lock the brakes up. It was all done on a track under controlled conditions..... but it was possible back then.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

If you folks haven't already read this book it'll knock you flat on your wahzooo and you'll never look at your cell phone or smart appliance/device the same again.









Future Crimes


Future Crimes: Everything Is Connected, Everyone Is Vulnerable and What We Can Do About It. Cyber crime expert Marc Goodman's tips on how to protect yourself, your family, and your business against a completely new kind of criminal.




futurecrimesbook.com





Godspeed


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I recall several years ago seeing a report on TV where someone was able to hack into a car and lock the brakes up. It was all done on a track under controlled conditions..... but it was possible back then.


I remember that one with using a laptop. I now check my vehicle for those Apple AirTags, useless when I leave town to track me but don't want to be tracked when within cell phone signal.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back in the first "dark ages," everyone was scared stiff that something they typed in office would instantly be scanned and then planted into downtown Moscow. A few years from that it became obvious that Soviet kids just wanted to play our rock n' roll music and find out if the 'new Chevies' were ready for immediate sale.

...BTW, I believe there was at least one picture of a Soviet kid on a Harley...


----------



## newsurvivalist (Jan 14, 2022)

with all due respect, do you _really _think a gas powered/electric vehicle is going to be of any use in a SHTF scenario? the Amish are leaps and bounds above everyone with their horse and carriage setups.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

newsurvivalist said:


> with all due respect, do you _really _think a gas powered/electric vehicle is going to be of any use in a SHTF scenario? the Amish are leaps and bounds above everyone with their horse and carriage setups.


Nope but a wood fired gasification unit would fit right in to that old beater chevy or ford pickup that is sitting out back. 

Godspeed.


----------



## newsurvivalist (Jan 14, 2022)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Nope but a wood fired gasification unit would fit right in to that old beater chevy or ford pickup that is sitting out back.
> 
> Godspeed.


I've never even heard of one of those things, looks like I've got some learning to do lol


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Nah, just disable them.

When this comes out, folks will be sharing details on how to disable this one vehicles.


----------

